# Tractor for sale



## bishs (Aug 30, 2000)

Found this today. Might be worth checking out.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=91953&item=3878414819&rd=1


----------



## brokenarrow (Oct 6, 2003)

Nice looking rig for a guy who needs it.


----------



## stick bow (Jan 3, 2004)

You guys dont want to bid on that old thing, do you? Since I'm the highest bid so far, I hope not.


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

I can't imagine how much it would cost to get the hydraulics going for that. No PTO means it is a really big quad.


----------



## brokenarrow (Oct 6, 2003)

Stick bow
Goodluck, I hope someone here gets it. The power take off may be just a pin inside the back cover and is rotating by friction.


----------



## bishs (Aug 30, 2000)

Its worth looking into, there is enough time for someone to drive over and check it out. 

The PTO is the least used feature on my tractor. I plant 5-6 acres with a 42hp Ford, the only thing I run with the PTO is a brush hog. I would ask a mechanic about the PTO, might allow someone to get the tractor at a good price.


----------



## bishs (Aug 30, 2000)

This tractor looks nice..

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=53067&item=3878657684&rd=1


----------



## stick bow (Jan 3, 2004)

Thanks for the posts on the tractors, keep them coming. I really would like a tractor with a loader if possible. I am going to look at the first tractor on Saturday, if that doesn't work out I may seriously consider this one.

Steve.


----------



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

Banditto said:


> I can't imagine how much it would cost to get the hydraulics going for that. No PTO means it is a really big quad.


FYI- the hydraulics and the PTO are two different things


----------



## stick bow (Jan 3, 2004)

How important is a loader on a tractor? can anyone talk from experience? Does an after market loader put to much strain on a tractor that was not engineered for a loader in the first place. I will be using it for food plotting 
(5 acres tops) dressing up trails and roads, snow removal. Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## BEARKILL (May 2, 2001)

I have three tractors and two of them had loaders on them. Like most things when you need one you dont have it and when you have it you dont use it that much. So I traded the loader on my 135 massey for a 48 farmall H. The loader was to big for the little tractor. Want to build a house in a few years so I will keep one of the loaders just for that. Use the 52 H for drilling post holes, loader and brush hog work. Use the 135 for plow and disk work. Hey farmledgend got any implemets I got a spare H now.

Chuck


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

SB,

I'm sure you'll get lots of different advice re loaders. In our case, that FEL on my Kubota is indispensible and the one implement that we use more than any other. If you want an ag type tractor just for plowing, discing and maybe brush hogging, then maybe not. I'd want a loader purpose built for that model tractor and also a tractor designed to take a loader easily and efficiently. Many ag type tractors arent.

Hop on over to www.TractorByNet.com . Lots of great info there on tractors, loaders, equipment, prices, buying used, etc etc. There's also another site for older tractors that I dont have at my fingertips- anybody???

Good Luck


----------



## uprwnab (Jul 25, 2003)

Also go to Yesterdays Tractors at www.ytmag.com


----------



## cglass (Jul 27, 2003)

Natty Bumpo,Maybe its www.yesterdaystractors.com that you are thinking of??


----------



## stick bow (Jan 3, 2004)

Thanks for the continued follow up guys!


----------



## bishs (Aug 30, 2000)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=91953&item=3877624339&rd=1


----------



## bishs (Aug 30, 2000)

Ford 5000 Diesel tractor, loader, 55hp, PS, New clutch, new radiator, new rear tires, new paint runs great. 3 pt, $5,900 Grandville Mi 
616-896-9002


----------



## steve ypsi (Nov 24, 2002)

Stick Bow
I don't think you want that tractor, had my friend that knows tractors and lives 5 miles away check it out, the photos in the add are not a good rep of the tractor, he sent me 4 photos he took, they are nothing like the ones in the add and he saw a lot more that was not good


----------



## brokenarrow (Oct 6, 2003)

I agree with NattyB.
If you have the choice get one with a loader (hands down) not only does it give you added weight in front but it is used all the time. Even if your just going to do Ag work in your plot. Think about it. Your going out to a plot and you need to carry all the things for working there. seed, fertilizer,lime,spreaders (hand held) cahin rope etc. My bucket on my fel it loaded all the time when I travel out to my sites. OH dont forget the most important thing. Carrying your deer.
I dont know what your budget is like or your intented uses but. If you can afford it and you are planning to keep this for a long time. Dont cheap out. Make this purchase the only purchase you will make on a tractor. Look into the brand new 4wd tractors. You may be suprised at what you can get for the money. Also a 29hp mfd new tractor will do a heck of alot. 
Just something to keep in mind especially if your not too mechanically inclined or if you dont have a way to transport a broke tractor. Nothing worse than haveing 5-8K into something that needs attention all the time and if your not able to work on it yourself (for what ever reasons time, ability, location etc.) and you still want a tractor, a new one may be an option.
I still have my old tractor that was always giving me headaches. The worse thing in the world is owning one that runs when it wants to and NEVER when you need it to.
Good luck


----------



## stick bow (Jan 3, 2004)

I went out to see a Ford 3000 1970 something tractor this morning, hour meter broke and no maintenance records, PTO doesn't work, but I will probably never use it. 3 point hitch works and comes with a box blade. It looks like it will need an oil pan gasket, valve cover gasket, exhaust system, seal for the hydraulic cylinder (one side) on the loader, plugs,wires, cap and rotor, and new AG tires on the back and a battery. It sounds like allot but they should be really low cost items except for the tires. On the plus side the engine sounds really strong no smoke or knocks but some backfire when reeved up (just a tune up?). Cluch grabs well and seems to drive strong. The loader seems very strong (small seal leak on one side). I am thinking that with a little TLC, this tractor will outlive me. Pipe dream or reality? Run away as fast as I can or pull out my wrenches? Sounds stupid but I really like this tractor. If I can get it for $4,500.00 should I go for it?

Steve.


----------



## brokenarrow (Oct 6, 2003)

If the pto does not work, IMO for that price NO. Although you dont need it now things may change down the road when it would be nice to have it. The tires on the back will not be cheap if you go new. Resale of a tractor with no pto I think would be tough, not many want a tractor that the pto does not work with out a good "deal"


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

Try checking out morell's used tractors located just south of Ubly. He is offering a pretty good deal of a "layaway" program that I took him up on. You can browse some of what he's got at www.morellsusedtractors.com. He has alot more in the barns than what he has pictured on his site so it may be worth a visit. You can also check out a copy of Michigan Farm Trader. Log on to gotomft.com and they will mail you a free copy every month.


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

I agree with BA on this one. Since you're already buying used, you need to think about the next buyer at some point. The Number 1 question in buying used is "does everything work" and that PTO problem IMHO is a big one. 
You probably are gonna want to run a brushhog sooner or later for clearing or maintaining old fields, roads, maintaining foodplots, etc. You might want to run a rototiller someday. You may need to put up a fence one day and a post hole digger would be real nice- all require that PTO. I'll bet getting the PTO fixed isnt gonna be cheap and it brings up use/abuse questions in my mind. So unless its a "steal", I'd keep looking.
Just my .02.

Natty B.


----------



## GrouseBuster (Apr 18, 2004)

I'd avoid a tractor without a working PTO. If it was just a pin or something simple you can be darn sure the owner would have fixed it before selling it. Tillers, brush hogs and even some seeders run on the PTO. I think it would be a LOT more cost effective to repair the motor than the Tranny/PTO. Over 3k is not a good buy when you don't know whats wrong with it combined with the other issues. You really can do much better than this if you are willing to use a older gas tractor. I would also try to stick to a FEL that was made for your tractor. I prefer diesel with 4x4 for the woods. Don't forget to test drive everything you look at. Not only is it fun but you will learn a lot about what you like and don't like in different brands and models.


----------



## stick bow (Jan 3, 2004)

Thanks for the advice guys, I'm off to Ubly to meet with the guy from Morells tractor sales. I will tell you how it turns out.

Steve.


----------



## stick bow (Jan 3, 2004)

I have to say thanks to all of you guys for your help and suggestions concerning tractors. Chevyjam2001, your tip to go and see Honest Larry in Ubly paid off, I ended up buying a late 60s model Massey diesel. My neighbor up north only lives about 50 miles from Morel's tractor dealer. Talk about luck, he happens to be a great guy and a diesel mechanic, he went and checked her out, gave her a clean bill of health and the rest is history. Thanks again for all of your input.

Steve.


----------



## bishs (Aug 30, 2000)

Congrats!
The Old Masseys and Fords are great tractors, they are built like tanks.


----------



## GrouseBuster (Apr 18, 2004)

Steve, congrats on the new toy. How about some more details ! Year model HP etc. And don't forget to invite your neighbors who are also tractor nuts over to see your new addition. :lol: I really like the old Masseys.


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

Steve, congrats on the new tractor. I ended up getting a Massey myself. I have the deposit on the Super 85 he has. Which one did you get? I wish I had someone to look at mine for me. I know squat about tractors but I liked that 85 and he (Larry) said it was a good tractor and he seemed like an honest guy so I took his word for it. I hope to pick it up by the end of the month.


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

Let me start by saying that if you don't know anything about tractors, be smart like Stickbow and have someone who does, go with you to check it out. The slight leak I was told mine had turned out to be a 1"x2" hole in the bottom of the trans housing that somebody patched with a piece of radiator hose and some epoxy. Needless to say when that patch blew out after about a half hour of using the tractor it emtied out 11 gallons of trans fluid in no time. Then while it was in the shop for that I had the mechanic check it over to see what else I got might need fixing. At the top of the list the injectors were shot and needed to be replaced. Total it needs about another $800-$1,000 worth of repairs and maintenance. Needless to say I am not at all happy with "honest Larry" or Morell's Used tractors period. I am glad that you got out of there with a good tractor Stick but I won't be recommending Morell's to anyone else again.


----------



## explodingvarmints (Jul 1, 2004)

chevy,

man that sucks bigtime! did you try to contact this guy or anything? if so i imagine that he just used the "as is no warranty" line. good luck after the repairs. i have learned from snowmobiles, 4-wheelers, and the like that buying used is just buying someone elses problems! again that plain sucks.


----------



## Jeff Sturgis (Mar 28, 2002)

Chevy,
Sorry to hear that! A real bummer. I know personally that's where I would have been if I tried to buy used on my own...I am no mechanic at all.

Well, hope you can afford the repairs, and if nothing else it's all set to go when finished and gives you many, many great years.

Good luck!!


----------



## GrouseBuster (Apr 18, 2004)

Wow thats really bad on the trans patch. I dont think you can complain about the injectors because that's normal wear. A hole patched in the tranny should be disclosed even if it is a "as is" sale from a dealer. They are the professionals and they have an obligation to sell items in reasonable condition. Try to work it out with them. Man I feel bad for you but hopefully you will have a great machine after the repairs. Best of luck.


----------



## brokenarrow (Oct 6, 2003)

One of the worst story's I have ever heard from a dealer sold tractor. Sorry to hear about that. Only thing to do now is get it fixed and forget about it.
One more thing, if you havent already make darn sure this mechanic is on the level! 
Good luck
Tom


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

Chevy,

Sorry to hear! But I have to agree with the other guys, I'd sure go back to Mr Dealer and ask for him to work with you on this one bc/ a radiator hose patch w/ epoxy just doesnt cut it! Ya bot from a dealer, not at an auction. Hopefully, he'll kick in on the repair of a major system failure. Good Luck.

Natty B.


----------



## brokenarrow (Oct 6, 2003)

Only problem I see with that (MAY BE) if the dealer knew about the patch, and still sold it that way, what do you think the repair bay is like? Especially if they looked it over and told "sales" to sell it. Maybe the repairmen "missed" the patch? If that is the case, I wouldnt want them working on my 10 speed! I guess it would be a judgment call he would need to make IF the dealer offered to help.
IMHO, I would pay the money to a reputable and trusted mechanic some where else. Chalk it up as an experiance and IF the dealer would not send hime some money to off set the costs THEN I would bash (his name) him around the state to all who would listen.


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

I called him and sure enough I got the "well I told you it had a hydraulic leak" line. So to "honest Larry" (ha ha) this is for you  . Hopefully the mechanic turns out to be better than the dealer. I get to go pick it up tomorrow for only $501.30. What a deal :yikes: . I took it to Randy's Tractor Repair in Kingston because he was the closest and he let me drop it off on a Sunday. I guess that I will find out soon enough how good this guy is.


----------



## stick bow (Jan 3, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your problem Chevy, The MF-35 Utility that I bought from Larry runs like a scalded dog. It starts first time every time and runs strong. I had a mechanic friend of mine look it over before I bought it though.


----------



## jig head (Jan 13, 2003)

a scalded dog that is a new one steve:lol: 

chevyjam that is to bad even if I looked at that tractor for you i am not sure that I would have noticed that scab patch.
I did lay on my back and look at stickbows tractor but it was a quick look it was brutily cold out that day.
as for the injectors you should have noticed a miss when it was running.
as for honest larry, when I looked at stickbows tractor larry told me that he does not do any work on these tractors he sells them the way he buys them.

if anyone wants to buy a tractor out there I could look at them for a small fee. although I am not necisarily a tractor mechanic I am a state of mich. master certified truck mech. with lots of heavy equipment experiance.

ray 989-233-3931


----------

